# Where to go in utah Tommorow?



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brighton is awesome, I had a blast in trees & cliffs there on our trip. Off Milly maybe and there's a spot out of bounds that is awesome. I really liked the vibe at that mountain compared to rest we visited, never made it to canyons though. 

Hopefully some locals suggest some places for ya!

Snowbird would be awesome if they had snow, but I bet it gets tracked pretty fast. if it's not too windy go there.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Brighton is awesome, I had a blast in trees & cliffs there on our trip. Off Milly maybe and there's a spot out of bounds that is awesome. I really liked the vibe at that mountain compared to rest we visited, never made it to canyons though.
> 
> Hopefully some locals suggest some places for ya!
> 
> Snowbird would be awesome if they had snow, but I bet it gets tracked pretty fast. if it's not too windy go there.


Wont be doing any out of bounds, but brighton sounds pretty awesome. Im not a fan of tight trees but im fine with some spaced out glades. 

What do you guys think is the best utah resort for finding leftovers 4 days later? I was thinking solitude or powder mountain.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brighton has fun groomers as well, it's much better/bigger than solitude and powder Mtn from what locals told me.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Brighton has fun groomers as well, it's much better/bigger than solitude and powder Mtn from what locals told me.


Its definetely much bigger than solitude, but the question is where will i have a better chance of finding some fluff. 

Does anyone have an opinion on whether powder mountain would be worth it for the powder shuttle bus? Would that enable us to ride the fluff?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm from Utah, but didn't start riding until I moved to BC... So, no personal exp. However, I do have several friends that ride and I'll be there on the 25th.

The way I understand it:

Snowbird
Brighton
Solitude
Pow Mow

Unless you are a park rat, Park City resorts suck (way less snow).



jjz said:


> Here for 7 days. Spending 3 days at park city, 2 at the canyons, one somewhere else.
> 
> My understanding is that utah received 8 inches about 4 days ago. Is there anywhere where i could get some of that. I know that its unlikely and a freshie is impossible but where would you guys go for the nicest snow. Im a ice coaster dying for some snow.
> 
> Hoping that the system wasatchsnowforecast is forecasting for sunday comes to fruitiion.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Your not gonna find any fresh snow inbounds this late after the storm(and if there was why would we post its location to a stranger on the interweb?) If it is untracked there is a reason why so avoid the temptation. Just go out and have fun in real mountains and enjoy the beautiful bluebird weather. The groomers will be soft fast and fun. If the powder bus is even running it prob wont be worth it as the snow is probably damp and heavy by now. Hope i dont sound to pessimistic but there is a short window of good pow riding conditions in a place with this many people and especially this time of year. Just make the best of it. guarantee it will be better than the stuff you ride back east.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Your not gonna find any fresh snow inbounds this late after the storm(and if there was why would we post its location to a stranger on the interweb?) If it is untracked there is a reason why so avoid the temptation. Just go out and have fun in real mountains and enjoy the beautiful bluebird weather. The groomers will be soft fast and fun. If the powder bus is even running it prob wont be worth it as the snow is probably damp and heavy by now. Hope i dont sound to pessimistic but there is a short window of good pow riding conditions in a place with this many people and especially this time of year. Just make the best of it. guarantee it will be better than the stuff you ride back east.


You were 100% right. Im just a ice coaster who literally has powder on his mind all year until his annual trip. Until monday morning im gonna have to accept enjoying the groomers and park. 

Theres a 13 foot pipe and its the most fun ive ever had in a pipe, cus i can actually sorta air out of it. I was loving it, and the groomers were nice till about 12 pm when everything became slow and mushy. 

Cant wait to go back to the pipe tommorow.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I'm from Utah, but didn't start riding until I moved to BC... So, no personal exp. However, I do have several friends that ride and I'll be there on the 25th.
> 
> The way I understand it:
> 
> ...


Yea but my parents like the yoga in park city and they dont want to drive for an hour every morning.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Tomorrow when everything gets all mushy and slow, head towards the steepest slopes. That mush is pretty fun when gravity is giving you a boost. If you can find un groomed areas, It might even be corned up later in the day, which is pretty close to being as fun as pow.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Tomorrow when everything gets all mushy and slow, head towards the steepest slopes. That mush is pretty fun when gravity is giving you a boost. If you can find un groomed areas, It might even be corned up later in the day, which is pretty close to being as fun as pow.


Good advice, though i didnt see it till now. I sorta found that out for myself though. 

Sidewinder at the canyons was a good example. Great fun. Cloud 9 was actually better because it hadnt been groomed. 

Also, i was enjoying the jump line in the beginner park, though getting speed was a little difficult.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I've found decent smoosh a few days after the storm at Snowbasin around the Strawberry Lift. That being said, with these temps, just enjoy the fun at Park City. I'd say go to the bar, but I assume you're not allowed in. Fingers crossed for the weekend.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Today, i actually was really able to enjoy the spring skiing 100% for the first time. One reason, i put my lift ticket in my back pack so i could ride without my jacket, the park riding was a blast.


----------

